# Trolling for bass



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So have any of you trolled for large mouth bass? I have a couple times, and caught a few, but i was wondering if any of you do it. I know its illegal in tournaments and stuff like that, and that its not too widely practiced but if you've done it, what are your techniques? tips?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I hate trolling for anything, but for largies? That's a sacrilege! J/K. I've heard of guys doing it for big largemouth during the winter months in California impoundments. They troll those big Castaic Rainbow Trout cranks.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

doesn't sound like much fun to me.... exact opposite actually... But maybe trolling umbrella rigs on a small down rigger? I also think umbrella rigs are lame. also maybe trolling heavy chatter baits?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I've caught a few smallies while trolling for trout with rapala type crankbaits close to shore. I agree with the other guys though as for doing it intentionally. Why???


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Well the reason I'm wondering is there is a small-ish reservoir close by and there are some big bass that stay down by the bottom. I've tried jigging them, but it doesn't seem to produce. The other reason why i'd want to do this is i want to experiment with "rope rigging" where you use a rope and a downrigger weight in place of a real downrigger, and there aren't any trout waters nearby.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

outdoorser said:


> Well the reason I'm wondering is there is a small-ish reservoir close by and there are some big bass that stay down by the bottom. I've tried jigging them, but it doesn't seem to produce.


Do you know how to dropshot?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Catherder said:


> Do you know how to dropshot?


Yeah i do, I haven't thought of trying that here though. good idea.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

How do you know there big bass on the bottom? Maybe their big ole torpedo brown carp.

If they are bass and your not catching them. Your not matching the hatch or your presenting it wrong


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

swbuckmaster said:


> How do you know there big bass on the bottom? Maybe their big ole torpedo brown carp.
> 
> If they are bass and your not catching them. Your not matching the hatch or your presenting it wrong


Well i've seen pics of other guys that have caught a bunch of big ones on the bottom using jigging techniques, but I can't seem to find the fish and I don't have a fish finder. So I was wanting to use trolling mainly as a locating technique.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Bass love structure. If you don't have a finder get a map and try and locate the structure their using. "Structure could also mean forage".
They can also be holding to a certain depth arround structure. It could be temperature related or visibility related. I like craw fish immatation lures and drag them slowly on the bottom. You need a good $$rod for this type of fishing or you wont feel the transitions in bottom structure. All else fails tip your jigs with a night crawler


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

To tell you the truth I havent caught very many bass trolling. Most of the bass I catch in utah are shallow and in thick brush.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There is one super annoying spot on Deer Creek we'd constantly pick up bass when trying to target rainbows via trolling. Every time we pass the spot and turn around we'd have to reset the rods and get the stupid bass off.


-DallanC


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

DallanC said:


> There is one super annoying spot on Deer Creek we'd constantly pick up bass when trying to target rainbows via trolling. Every time we pass the spot and turn around we'd have to reset the rods and get the stupid bass off.
> 
> -DallanC


LOL @ calling bass stupid while TROLLING for TROUT-BaHa!-


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> doesn't sound like much fun to me.... exact opposite actually... But maybe trolling umbrella rigs on a small down rigger? I also think umbrella rigs are lame. also maybe trolling heavy chatter baits?


Agreed other than the u rigs.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I think they should outlaw umbrella rigs! :grin:.... 1 lure only! none of this casting out a fleet of baitfish nonsense!! talk about giving up! . You Gotta make it more sporting. it's more fun to fool the fish with one lure, sometimes how you do it adds to the overall satisfaction, rather than just being succesful. But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Have you ever used one? They are not a miracle lure by any means. More often than not "one" lure is more effective. Just another tool, like any of the other things we use to fool them.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

How do you keep the umbrella rig from turning into a snafu when you catch a fish?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Dave B said:


> Have you ever used one? They are not a miracle lure by any means. More often than not "one" lure is more effective. Just another tool, like any of the other things we use to fool them.


never tried them, it's just not for me at all... I assume there's a reason the big bass tour made them illegal as well. I don't have an actual problem with people who like to use them, more friendly ribbing when I make fun of them..


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

The thing is the major majority of folks are not just going to throw one out and tear up the fish. It's not a magic bait and has to be fished the right way in the right circumstances to even have a chance to be effective. On certain lakes sure, but most of the scenarios we have around here are not overly conducive. IMO it was silly of the tour to ban them, it really is just another tool when the time is right. The same could be said about most other baits. Kind of like fishing Huds, guys buy em thinking they are going to catch giants and end up throwing em for 30 mins and giving up to go back to their confidence stuff. 
Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dave B said:


> LOL @ calling bass stupid while TROLLING for TROUT-BaHa!-


Small 6" bass, worthless and just messing up the rigs.

-DallanC


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

We used to troll deep diving poe's crankbaits in 20-25 ft on rocky flats in dog days of summer at Quail. We picked a few up here and there up to 5 lbs. We tried it mostly just to see if it worked. It did, but was pretty boring. So, it will catch them if you get a bait in the zone. Give it a whirl and try marking spots you hook up for follow up with other baits.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

bigpapacow said:


> We used to troll deep diving poe's crankbaits in 20-25 ft on rocky flats in dog days of summer at Quail. We picked a few up here and there up to 5 lbs. We tried it mostly just to see if it worked. It did, but was pretty boring. So, it will catch them if you get a bait in the zone. Give it a whirl and try marking spots you hook up for follow up with other baits.


+1. If they are truly holding right on the bottom you just have to find out what will get a good reaction strike from them. You can try a big squarebill crank and bounce it off the bottom, try a lipless crank along the bottom, a pig and jig with a football head that gets good side to side movement, vertical drop shot something, try a deep running jerk bait, there are plenty of options that I think would produce better than trolling. Are there craws in this place? I'd think anything that imitates a crawdad fished slow right on the bottom would produce...


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

If i was going to troll for bass. I would find a flat area with depths from 10 to 15 feet. Try deep diving cranks.


----------

